# tank downstairs, sink upstairs



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Will a python running upstairs be able to drain a tank? I know filling will not be an issue!


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

When I had my Python connected to the kitchen sink and the tank was in the living room on the same floor it did not drain the tank that well. Now I connect it to the utility sink in the basement and it works great. I don't think you will be able to drain the tank with the sink upstairs.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Can you drain the tank out a window or door? Assuming the tank is on a stand, gravity will drain it if your hose is lower than the tank.


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Drain it to the washer drain if you have your laundry room down there


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

rgr4475 said:


> Can you drain the tank out a window or door? Assuming the tank is on a stand, gravity will drain it if your hose is lower than the tank.


+1

I have a tank in the media room (downstairs) and it drains right out the door.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

DanniGirl said:


> rgr4475 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you drain the tank out a window or door? Assuming the tank is on a stand, gravity will drain it if your hose is lower than the tank.
> ...


Yeah, that was my thought, right out the slider a few feet away, just not ideal in the middle of winter...but since the python won't work, I guess that's my option!
And I'd really not like to lug buckets up the stairs. :thumb:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

You can also get a pump (ours is about 600 gallons per hour I think) and hook it up to some tubing and then run the tubing either to your drain or sink (if you have a bathroom downstairs)...during the winter we run up and out of our garage to our kitchen sink ... its up about a foot for stairs then up from that to the kitchen sink (another three feet or so) and the pump works great ... during the summer we run out the garage back door.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I used to run the python to drain tank water into a sink then struggled with how much good clean water I was wasting just to suck out the tank water. I now always drain via gravity to a floor drain, out a door, or out a window. Did I miss why you can't drain in winter? Because of the cold air leaving the window open or because the water will freeze up in the driveway or something making it dangerous to walk?


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

They are not high in GPH, but a standard RV water pump will work, and you just need the pump, enough hose (they aren't submersible so you need and intake and output), and a jumper pack. Put alligator clips on the wires for the RV pump and hook them to the jumper pack. Simple and easy to store. I think RV pumps hook to standard 5/8 hose so a cheap garden hose would work for the output.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

@Mschn99...Dang! How do you guys come up with these ideas?!


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

underwatergirl said:


> @Mschn99...Dang! How do you guys come up with these ideas?!


LOL.....just the way my mind works. Im a mechanic for a living so harebrained ideas pop into my head all the time. We get paid by he job, not by the hour so figuring out efficient short cuts that dont affect the quality of the job is a must have skill to make money. Many others on here have the same way of processing problems as well.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Mschn99 said:


> LOL.....just the way my mind works. Im a mechanic for a living so harebrained ideas pop into my head all the time. We get paid by he job, not by the hour so figuring out efficient short cuts that dont affect the quality of the job is a must have skill to make money. Many others on here have the same way of processing problems as well.


You'd make a good farmer too! Except they take way too long to come up with some crazy solution and fortunately are not paid by the hour! (grew up on a farm)


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

The pondmaster series of pumps has various output models, and those RV water supply hoses with antibacterial linings are light, easy, and cheap.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

chiroken said:


> Mschn99 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.....just the way my mind works. Im a mechanic for a living so harebrained ideas pop into my head all the time. We get paid by he job, not by the hour so figuring out efficient short cuts that dont affect the quality of the job is a must have skill to make money. Many others on here have the same way of processing problems as well.
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA =D>


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I was looking back on my posts and figured I update.
I drain this tank out the basement door using my old python and outside faucet, then fill it from the upstairs sink using the 50' python. Good thing is, during the warmer months, the drained water is water our landscaping


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

underwatergirl said:


> I was looking back on my posts and figured I update.
> I drain this tank out the basement door using my old python and outside faucet, then fill it from the upstairs sink using the 50' python. Good thing is, during the warmer months, the drained water is water our landscaping


As long as the outside end of the hose is below the end in the tank, you don't even need to connect it to the outside faucet - all you are doing is wasting water. Siphon action will drain a tank efficiently with no additional wasted water. This is how I drain both my 6' tanks in the basement.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

nodima said:


> underwatergirl said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking back on my posts and figured I update.
> ...


Oh yeah, I just attach it to the faucet to start the siphoning and then turn it off.


----------

